# BG / SBLC, MTN Specifically for Lease



## reto.tresch

Greetings to you potential client,We Have Effective and efficient PROVIDER who offer financial instruments such as Fresh Cut Bank Guarantee (BG), Standby Letter of Credit (SBLC), Medium Term Note (MTN), which we have specifically for "lease/buy". 
These Instruments from our investor can be professionally arranged in your name from major banks and institutions. Some of the available banks we have includes : HSBC Bank, Barclays Bank or Deutsche Bank Frankfurt. Our financial instrument can be invested into High Yield Investment Trading Program {HYITP) or Private Placement Program (PPP). All bank instruments are for lease and/or sale from a genuine and reliable source without broker chain / joker broker story or chauffer driven offer while having your required time frame in mind. 
Just incase you do not know,Please note that Most banks offer SBLC/BG in US Dollars or Euros! Please take note that we strongly support the usage of our leased facilities into LARGE initiating and funding project(s) such as 

Aviation 
Agriculture 
Petroleum 
Mining 
Telecommunication 
Construction of Dams 
Bridges 
Other Turnkey Project (s) etc. 
Bless You, 
Reto Tresch 
For further inquiries: 

Contact Email: bglease.tresch at gmail dot com
Skype ID: lease.tresch


----------

